# verpixelte Grafik



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

hi auch, 

ich hätte da mal ein Problem, wenn ich auf eine Grafik filter anwende und fürs Web speichern möchte, bleibt mir dann nur die möglichkeit als png abzuspeichern wenn ich diese Effekte nutzen möchte und zusätzlich bereiche Transparent bleiben sollen, oder kann ich dafür auch Gif verwenden um die Datei kleiner zu halten?

außerdem würde mich interessieren wie ich bereiche die verpixelt dargestellt werden beim speichern fürs web, optimieren kann, ich hab da mal was vom Alpha Kanal gehört, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Danke euch schonmal 

cU!


----------



## nex_m (3. März 2005)

Benutze Gifs. Mit PNGs kanns Probleme geben bei der Darstellung seitens der Browser.

MFG


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

und wie kann ich die filter erhalten? nachdem ich auf fürs web speichern gehe, sehe ich keinen der angewandten filter mehr!"


----------



## nex_m (3. März 2005)

Hilft das vlt ein bisschen weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190333.html&highlight=web+speichern

MFG


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

ne leider nicht, transparent speichern ist kein Problem. Ich möchte die Filter gerne erhalten, wie radialer weichzeichner, Schatten, etc. 

habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden außer über png.


----------



## nex_m (3. März 2005)

Mhm.... also bei mir funktionieren die Filter noch wenn ich für web speichern mache?
Allerdings gibts einen weißen Rand aber das ist klar.

MFG


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

Skandal!grrr! ;-)


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

also ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals probiert als gif zu speichern mit verschiedenen transparenten einstellungen, am Rand habe ich die Filter benutzt, um einen weichen Rand zu bekommen, dieser Rand ist total verpixelt, wenn ich als gif abspeichere.

Man!


----------



## c2uk (3. März 2005)

Ist auch klar, bei gif gibts nur transparent oder eben nicht transparent. Bei png gibt es flüssigere Übergänge. Allerdings kann z.B. der IE 6.0 keine png Transparenz darstellen.

Das heisst für Dich, Du solltest Dir was anderes überlegen, etwas wo Du keine Transparenz brauchst.

Ein Alphakanal in dem Zusammenhang macht nichts anderes als den Bereich, der transparent sein soll, zu speichern, mit all seinen Zwischenschritten und deshalb auch nur mit png so funktionieren würde wie Du es gerne hättest.


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

aber wie kann ich dann einen weichen Übergang von einer Grafik zu einer anderen schaffen auf meiner site ohne die Grafiken verbinden zu müssen und ohne Filter in css einzusetzen?


----------



## c2uk (3. März 2005)

Wenn Du wie Du sagst nicht aus zwei Grafiken eine machen willst, dann geht das von Dir gewünschte so halt noch nicht oder Du verzichtest auf IE Kompatibilität und Du solltest Dir grundsätzlich was anderes überlegen. 

Du könntest auch mal ein Beispiel wo man beide Grafiken sieht und wo man erkennen kann was Du beabsichtigst online stellen, so im Trockenen herumraten ist nicht meine Sache.


----------



## nice2kn0w (3. März 2005)

ok,  habs mal einfach dargestellt, also das fordere Bild soll einen weichen übergang zum hintergrund bekommen, den ich in <html> festgelegt habe


----------



## katha1001 (3. März 2005)

hi,

 ich würde sagen, für dein Vorhaben brauchst du weder ein png noch ein transparentes gif. Gib deinem Bild einfach nen Verlauf zur Hintergrundfarbe. Den Übergang wird man dann nicht mehr sehen und speichere es normal als Gif oder jpg ab.

 lg, katha1001


----------



## nex_m (3. März 2005)

Hast du schon mal versucht bei web speichern unter die Hintergrundfarbe der Site einzustellen, dann sollte es auch mit den Filtern z.B Weichzeichner funktionieren ohne das es verpixelt aussieht.

MFG

P.S dann sieht das so aus:


----------

